# Right Side Slider Door Lock going...going



## Axlr8 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello Team Routan,

I've got a buzz coming from the Right Passenger Slider door that originates in the lock. Only happens when central locks activated, still works and doesn't seem to be an issue with function. Does anyone know the VW Part# for the lock? I have been searching the VW and Chrysler forums but looks like I may have the only issue with this so far! Thanks!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Axlr8 said:


> Hello Team Routan,
> 
> I've got a buzz coming from the Right Passenger Slider door that originates in the lock. Only happens when central locks activated, still works and doesn't seem to be an issue with function. Does anyone know the VW Part# for the lock? I have been searching the VW and Chrysler forums but looks like I may have the only issue with this so far! Thanks!


What part #, is it #19 the lock or is it #7 the actuator?












Here is one from a Chrysler

http://www.ebay.com/itm/08-16-GRAND...ash=item2eed53835d:g:ddoAAOSwpDdVYGA4&vxp=mtr


You might want to do some better leg work to be 100% certain you're getting the right part. The van is a Chrysler so going straight to the source will usually be cheaper. VW will buy it from Chryco and mark it up. Another option is getting a used one. I have bought from PAM's auto recycling in Minnesota with great results. I usually call my orders in to them.

https://www.pamsauto.com/


----------



## Axlr8 (Apr 30, 2011)

58kafer said:


> What part #, is it #19 the lock or is it #7 the actuator?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Part #19 is where the sound is coming from. I'll do a youtube search on disassembling the door and do an inspection. Maybe something simple? Many owners seem to have wiring issues and vibration issues within these doors.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Most wiring issues are in the lower track where the plastic wire chain is.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axlr8 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Door Lock Replaced*

Just an update, while researching Door Lock the Alternator failed so I had both replaced with extended warranty that I purchased. Service manager said it took 10 hours total labor and 3 techs to replace, guy on youtube had about the same amount of time so not an easy part to access or replace. I wonder if the Chrysler dealer would be faster being more familiar with the assembly? Thanks


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Axlr8 said:


> Service manager said it took 10 hours total labor and 3 techs to replace, guy on youtube had about the same amount of time so not an easy part to access or replace.


Great. My right-side sliding door is stuck in the locked position. From preliminary online searching, it seems like the actuator is a common fail-point. But as I understand it, the actuator failures only cause the power lock to stop functioning but the lock mechanism itself will still work manually. Mine is stuck in the locked position and cannot manually unlock it either. The first time it happened, it unlocked after working the lock back and forth several times. Then a day or two later it stuck locked again and it's been like that for the past 2-3 weeks now.

Was debating whether to take it to the local independent shop or possibly Dodge/Chryco dealership. Then it just occurred to me that a body shop might be able to do it since they replace whole doors and panels, and with much lower hourly rates than a mechanic's shop. Not sure if they will work on it though if there's no paint or body damage/dents to work on.


----------

